#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  6 TIPS for preparation for iitjee when 1 yr is left!

## nilanjan.kala1

This article is especially for those who have just passed their 11th class and are entering 12th Std.

If you still didn’t start your preparations for IIT JEE 2011 then better buck up. I understand that IIT JEE requires lots of planning, dedication, blah , blah ….. So I thought to make your work easier by posting you all the possible answers to your questions. Before Reading, Take an Oath :
I, an IIT JEE Aspirant, do solemnly swear that I will faithfully plan and execute my study plan, and will to the best of my ability try Not to Procrastinate and Not to Waste Time anymore. So help me God…

Ok so you done with the oath right? Anyways I hope you keep your word.

A Stepwise Master Plan for IIT JEE 2011 Aspirants - 6 Hot Tips for Sure Success So let’s begin. I will try to solve all the possible queries of an IIT JEE 2011 student.

1) Before Starting, Be Prepared…
Yes, enough of postponing things now. Now Only 1 year left for IIT JEE 2011. I guess those who starting JEE preparation now must have come to know by now that how procrastination proved to be a disaster. For those who sincerely prepared for JEE throughout 11th STD, for them it will be less work as compared to those who will be starting now.

PLEASE NOTE…both of them have an equal chance to crack JEE with a good rank. The difference here is that Those who started early can study less no of hours while those who have started late (now) will have to buck up and try to study more no of hours IF YOU WANT TO GET A TOP RANK….after all the article aims to help you score a Top rank in IIT JEE

2) Ok, Now How Many Hours Should I study, do I have to burn my Ass for Long hours..?
Nopes, not at all. You don’t have to study for 10 hours. Even if you consistently study 7 hours a day it’s definitely possible to achieve the impossible. Or if you are aiming for AIR 1 in IIT JEE then you need to be different. Ofcourse you have to be
different. For that you need to study for long hours daily WITH FULL CONCENTRATION. A Stepwise Master Plan for IIT JEE 2011 Aspirants - 6 Hot Tips for Sure Success Suppose you study 5 hours a day, It’s perfectly fine. BUT PLEASE FULLY concentrate for those 5 hours. Believe in Quality Study not Quantity…

3) My Next Obvious question is that “Which Books should I go for” ?
I knew you would ask that question and you know what I am prepared with an answer!!!

Physics:
- NCERT 11th and 12th
- HC Verma
- Arihant

Chemistry:
- NCERT 11th and 12th (Damn Necessary)
- Physical- P Bahadur
- Organic -Arihant
- Inorganic - P.Bahadur/OP Tandon ( INSTEAD OF ALL 3 BOOKS YOU CAN ALSO

STUDY THE SAME FROM AR IHANT FOR PHYSICAL,INORGANIC,ORGANIC)
- Coaching Institute Material (If you have not joined any coaching then follow the other books mentioned apart from this)
A Stepwise Master Plan for IIT JEE 2011 Aspirants - 6 Hot Tips for Sure Success

Maths:
- ML Khanna or RD Sharma
- Coaching maths questions
- Arihant series in Maths
- If time permits TMH Mathematics

DISCLAIMER: Please don’t overload yourself with tons of book. Actually these many books are sufficient for JEE
After completing the list of the books above, you can go for hardcore problem solving from other specially recommended JEE books….

Please NOTE : If you’re not comfortable with the book mentioned, no problem. You can stick to the book of your choice but make sure that the book is a good one otherwise you will end up wasting a lot of your precious time. If you have any suggestions about the books then feel free to post the same in the comment box below.

4) Coaching Institutes, Should I go for it. If yes then which one?
There’s no hard and fast rule that YOU HAVE TO JOIN COACHING….nopes it’s all MYTH. IIT JEE can be cracked even without coaching but for that you will have to work really hard. A Stepwise Master Plan for IIT JEE 2011 Aspirants - 6 Hot Tips for Sure Success I won’t be advertising any coaching institute here. But my advice is “ Go for the BEST”. Even if
you join coaching try not to deviate yourself from your studies and consistently focus in the class and revise the same at home or hostel.

5) Managing Class 12th Board and IIT JEE preparation!
Yeah it can get really rough if you don’t plan well. So always plan in advance and a plan is of no use if not executed well!!
So here is a small tip on how to manage both the headaches!

- Study every day, ofcourse even on Sundays and Bank Holidays…Fix a time for IIT JEE preparations and some 1 or 2 hours daily for 12 th board stuff. In this way you are prepared for both at the same time.

Important Note: Please for God’s Sake…Don’t neglect your Board Exam…Believe it or Not My friend Cracked JEE ….that’s a good News right? But here is the BAD news. He didn’t get more than 60 % in boards! Yeah it happens to some freaks when they are overconfident. But I hope you don’t repeat the same. Never Neglect the Board Exams….Better write this in BOLD and stick it on your wall…just in case you forget.

6) Work Hard Like a Slave:
Yes you have to work hard no matter what. That’s the Truth. If you have never tried working hard then please try to work now and the best thing about hardwork is the pleasure and happiness you gain if your hardwork is rewarded… Just try it….there’s no harm in trying A Stepwise Master Plan for IIT JEE 2011 Aspirants - 6 Hot Tips for Sure Success. You need to sacrifice a lot so better be prepared. I am concluding this article with my line… 

Kabhi kabhi kuch jeetne ke liye kuch harna bhi padta hai. Aur har kar jeetne walon ko Baazigar kehte hain, kya kehte hain? Baazigar.

In English: Sometimes, Sometimes… to win something, one has to lose few things. And the losers who win after losing are called Winners… WHAT?? WINNERS
Cheers and Best of Luck to all the Baazigar’s





  Similar Threads: Preparation Tips to crack IIT JAM Exam JEE MAINS PREPARATION Tips Tips for the preparation of gate exam Gate 2014 preparation tips CET preparation tips & tricks!?

----------


## sree22power

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------

